# Co efficient Indicator



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CoI is coefficient of inbreeding, not coefficient indicator. I personally would not advocate for close line breeding as it reduces the variability in the gene pool rather than increasing it. This is called the founder effect in population genetics and it is generally associated with making problematic genes more common than they otherwise would likely be.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You can create a test breeding at poodledate.org. You will need to know the pedigrees of the dogs in case they are not anywhere in the data base. It takes about a week for everything to be calculated, so once you enter it, check back in every few days to see if it is complete.

I also do not advocate tight line breeding.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

The breeding proposed is My bitch her sire and the intended stud dog share the same dam and granddam lines so her sire, his mother is the intended stud dogs Grandmother. sorry I know is a bit complex. On my girls dams side all lines on Sire and dam are outcrosses no close links.
DNA has been done to exclude all known genetic abnormalities in the dog and bitch.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Agidog said:


> Anyone had any experience with doing this or know of anywhere I could have this done. I am considering a close line breeding and want to get the numbers done. We do not do it here in Australia as much as it seems to be done else where.


Website link to help you...
The Original Poodle Pedigree DatabaseThe Original Poodle Pedigree Database


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You can create a test breeding at poodledate.org. You will need to know the pedigrees of the dogs in case they are not anywhere in the data base. It takes about a week for everything to be calculated, so once you enter it, check back in every few days to see if it is complete.
> 
> I also do not advocate tight line breeding.


I am so sorry...that was to read poodledata.org. I went back to edit in less than an hour and the ability to do so was gone. We used to have five hours to edit, but not any more.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodledata.org doesn't have accurate COIs. You need to purchase the Standard Poodle Database and run a test breedig that way for an accurate COI. Poodledata will underestimate the COI by a pretty fair amount.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is close enough for what you want to assess. If the result is in the late teens and twenties, you will know that is VERY high and may want to reconsider.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Poodledate.org.......LOL!!! Arreau I think Racer would be interested in that site although I don't intend to breed him


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with Arreau that poodledata test breeding COI is good for a ballpark figure. 

That said, I know that if *I* were personally planning a line breeding, which by definition is going to have a higher COI, I would want something more detailed and more accurate.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

poolann said:


> Poodledate.org.......LOL!!! Arreau I think Racer would be interested in that site although I don't intend to breed him


Ha Ha Poolann... Your Racer and my Cosi....they would love Poodledate. Very Funny.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would like a poodleplaydate.com.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Have used the site in past and am registered on there and my dogs lines are also in there but did not see anywhere to do the COI will have another look. Thanks ArreauStandardPoodle after a few minutes I realised what site it was  not Date but Data LOL


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Agidog said:


> Have used the site in past and am registered on there and my dogs lines are also in there but did not see anywhere to do the COI will have another look. Thanks ArreauStandardPoodle after a few minutes I realised what site it was  not Date but Data LOL


You will need to run a test breeding. Enter the intended Sire and Dam. It will take a few days to generate. Once it has you will have the option of viewing the test breeding and the COI will be available under the section View Genetic Information.


----------

